# Directsoft 5 simulator?



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a simulator that I use to test my programs in for AB and it works very well. I was wondering if anyone knows of a solid simulator for Directsoft 5?


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Automation direct sells one . It comes with a Plc some lights and switches . It is not much to it . We made one out of a small Plc and lights switches and a piece of plexiglass . It's not as pretty as the one you can buy but it works


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

dthurmond said:


> Automation direct sells one . It comes with a Plc some lights and switches . It is not much to it . We made one out of a small Plc and lights switches and a piece of plexiglass . It's not as pretty as the one you can buy but it works


It would probably be cheaper just to build one yourself. I have seen a few of these on EBay.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*AD has them*

AD sells a simulate card 8 input it is under specialty modules


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Magoo5150 said:


> It would probably be cheaper just to build one yourself. I have seen a few of these on EBay.


I meant more of a software simulator. When I was on a business trip I found myself wishing I had a simulator like the one I have for AB but I can't really find one. 

I wired up a DL06 thats in an electrical cabinet to some lights, I think I may take the thing out and just put it all on a little 2x3 piece of plywood with a bunch of cheap on off switches for the inputs. :thumbup:


----------

